# THK The honest kitchen poop question



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My feeling is as long as the dog looks good and is acting great why focus on the poop. 

As long as the poop is not bigger than the dog or look like a swamp I don't worry about it.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

MikaTallulah said:


> My feeling is as long as the dog looks good and is acting great why focus on the poop.
> 
> As long as the poop is not bigger than the dog or look like a swamp I don't worry about it.


 
Good point but THK is a generally untested product with enormous levels of fiber, as much as 8%.

There is no reason for fiber to be this high. Think about all the money you are spending on food the dog can't event digest.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

For a time, I fed my dogs kibble at breakfast and only Honest Kitchen Thrive at dinner. The Thrive has 6.5% fiber and I usually added a little cooked meat to it. Stool-wise, that worked pretty well. Some of the other HK formulas have more fiber and vegetables which really can't be absorbed.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

MyBentley said:


> For a time, I fed my dogs kibble at breakfast and only Honest Kitchen Thrive at dinner. The Thrive has 6.5% fiber and I usually added a little cooked meat to it. Stool-wise, that worked pretty well. Some of the other HK formulas have more fiber and vegetables which really can't be absorbed.


One has or had cabbage. Not sure if it is cooked or not but crucifers can be a gassy mess or worse.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

WasChampionFan said:


> One has or had cabbage. Not sure if it is cooked or not but crucifers can be a gassy mess or worse.


I agree about the cabbage. It's dehydrated; so it's really not in any usable form as a vegetable.

HK formulas with cabbage:

Preference (3rd ingredient)
Force
Zeal
Keen

HK formulas without cabbage:
Thrive
Verve
Love
Embark


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

puppydogs said:


> tI'm giving up to 1.5 cups dry honest kitchen with 1.5 cups kibble (divided by 2 meals) and my pup definitly has more poops as others have reported.
> 
> I thought the healthier the food, the more it's absorbed and therefore less poop. Anyone know if that's true?


I started to feed ZEAL a week ago and my dog produces enormous amount of poop. He goes 4-5 times a day, plus I see a lot of undigested food - alfalfa, beans, apples and I don't know what else. It almost seems to me that the poop looks like the food before eating it only difference is that it is formed into a poop. Also, it is well formed, but usually falls apart when it hits ground.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I sometimes give a meal of Honest Kitchen Love, and I never see a poop problem. I don't feed it regularly though.


----------

